# Experiences of miscarriage at 5 weeks.



## Baby_Dreams

Hi everyone I had some bleeding on Saturday that was very red and contained clots, I also passed a large slug like clot. The doctor said my womb was closed and I go back today to see if my levels have gone down. I experienced no pain and the bleeding lasted less than 6 hours. I'm wondering if others can share what they experienced so I can compare x


----------



## JFG

Hi I am going through same thing at 5 weeks although I have not passed any clots yet, just cramping and heavy very red bleeding, I did a hpt and it came up negative so I know I am miscarrying. I am calling my consultant tomorrow to see what to do next. 
I do want to say though that a friend of mine had heavy bleeding and passed a clot but had an early scan and all was ok it was a threatened miscarriage, this was around 7/8 weeks fingers crossed your levels are good x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

My levels have dropped. I go for a scan in a week to see if very thing has passed xx


----------



## JFG

Arr I am so sorry to hear that, big hug x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Sorry to hear about you too. I also had a MMC in June x


----------



## nzjade

Sorry for your losses :hug: I had an m/c at 5w5d in June. I wrote a really long post on it a while ago, it's very long so have just copied and pasted this bit as hopefully it will answer your question:

"Went to have a shower and was passing huge blood clots including one quite big one which was a strange texture and shape - almost like grape skin (??) and long strings of jelly-like blood. Had lower back pain all night and found it hard to get to sleep."

My hpt was positive on the day of the m/c, and then negative the very next day :( One of my clots was approx the length of my thumb, that was the biggest one. Bleeding lasted about 4 days. xx


----------



## tamithomas

Mine was at 5 weeks as well, passed a huge "clot" but did not look like a clot at all. It was like a mini sack with this little "Bean" in it. Bleeding lasted 3 days heavy, 2 spotting. I experienced no cramping except for a half hour on day 2 which was the day that i foudn the bean. Any pregnancy symptoms i had were gone within a week. I never thought I'd be sad to have my energy back. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. It's been 2-3 weeks for us and it still feels like it happened only a few hours ago. :hugs:

nzjade : "passing huge blood clots including one quite big one which was a strange texture and shape - almost like grape skin (??) and long strings of jelly-like blood." that's the closest I've seen as an accurate description.


----------



## Taurus8484

I've had 3 losses now all around the 5 week mark and they were all different as in heaviness, clots and discharge.

This one Im currently going through is the earliest but the most painful.


----------



## Moonbabies

When I miscarried at 5 weeks (over two years ago) I started out one night with a small amount of discharge (pinkish red mixed with mucous). I tried not to worry but the next morning I woke up with bright red bleeding and went to the ER. They told me I was miscarrying. I bled for about 5-7 days. 
I hope this helps. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Baby_Dreams

With my D&C my symptoms went quickly how long did it take naturally for your symptoms to go? I'm still tired and have sensitive boobs.


----------



## amytrisha

I had a mmc, I was actually 8 weeks but my baby sadly died at 5 weeks. I started off on the 11/04 with brown blood when I wiped, I instantly panicked and rung the emergency midwife, she told me brown blood was nothing to worry about as it was old blood but to come in the next day for a scan. I went in on the 12/04 for a scan & found out I was having a mmc I went home absolutely devastated then at 1am on Friday 13th I woke up in horrible pain, I ran to the bathroom sat on the toilet & all that was coming out was clot after clot (tmi sorry!!!) my OH rung the emergency midwife and put me on the phone she was arguing with me to get an ambulance in the end she rung one & I went to hospital. I was losing a lot of blood because the clots were coming out so fast, after about 4 hours the bleeding had calmed down & I was examined and told my womb had closed & was discharged. When I went back a week later for a scan to see if everything had gone they said my lining was still a bit thick & gave me some tabs (I think it was too early to even say that as I hadn't finished bleeding), I bled for about 2 weeks then had my period 4 weeks later. My symptoms took a couple of weeks to go! 
I'm sorry for your loss hun & sorry for the essay lol! x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Thanks it's good to know what happened to everyone else. My MMC and MC have been very different x


----------



## amytrisha

I just think everybody is different hun x


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi I had a mmc in June. I went for 12 week scan and found out I'd m/c at 7 weeks but nothing had happened. They even said everything except the baby had kept growing and my body tried to continue the pregnancy. I tried to wait it out to happen naturally but couldn't and in end went in for tablets to get my going. Only had first one to stop hormones and literally that day went home and started bleeding. It was so painful and (as I've not actually gone through labour) only what I can describe as some kind of contractions coming and going for 2 hours before I eventually passed a large grey/red solid mass. Pain stopped bled for few more hours then spotted for ten days. 

Am/was (I think now) 5w6d pregnant and started spotting Fri night. Rang epu and got scan booked for Monday am but since then quite a lot of blood, heavier than a period but no pain, bit of cramping and early Sat morning I passed a (much smaller) mass a bit like described above, like tiny beans-pretty sure that's baby. Then lots of clotty blood-more than last time strangely! Now still bleeding but not so much.

So I'm now 2 m/c in 2 months. We'd waited for af after the mmc like the hospital said then tried and got lucky (strange after over a yr of trying for first BFP). Although it was never really a bfp. I even only just went to drs on Tue as it was such a faint positive to start with and didn't get stronger. Dh knew it wasn't right but I was hoping it was!! Dh wreckons that my body is getting there now. Pregnant but didn't miscarry normally, now miscarried normally, he says he's convinced next the will be third time lucky and my body will do it all right!! Who knows? I can wish!!!!

Baby dreams how long are you going to wait to try again. I was devastated after the mmc and listened to drs advice (made mo difference) but this time feeling ok, more like it was natures way so may not even wait for next af? Any one else done this? Did it work out any better?? x x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

It's my 2nd in 2 months too. I'm really not sure what I'm going to do next time. I go in tomorrow to get an U/S and see if everything has passed. My symptoms have subsided so I think it has. I really hope we get our Rainbows after our MMC and MC. Do stay in touch :)


----------



## mtln777

hi i am going thru the same thing. On 8/20/12 I had a + test fromhom eand the dr. then went to the dr this past thursday he said my uterus was measuriing 11-12weeks and scheduled a sono for tues. well friday i had some bleeding and got paranoid and went to the er they did a whole ob work up and didn't find signs of a miscarriage but also didn't see a baby in my uterus. my hcg levels were 71 and I had to have them redone today. I am waiting results from them. I also passed a thick red clot thst looked like a 6 week fetus (from compared to internet pix). I am so distaught and my poor 7 and 4 year old think mommy is just sick its so hard to keep it together. I'm a wreck!!!!


----------



## beewee

my grandmother actually had her period throughout her pregnancy with my mum and they only realised she was pregnant when they went to remove the growth (my mum!) My sister-in-law also bled from 6 weeks throughout her pregnancy and had a healthy baby boy. I personally bled for 9 days with three clots, the first on day one, the second on day 7 and third on day 8 which has unfortunately turned out to be a miscarriage, however the second clot was along with severe abdominal pains.

Try not to jump to conclusions but definately visit your doctor and make an appointment for an internal scan.

Good luck x


----------



## Kathleen1994

in may i found out i was pregnant on mother's day too find out on the night of monday i started having brown discharge i said well it's probably just nothing to worry about.. then on the sunday that was comming 6 days after i started bleeding i didn't think much of it idk why.. so i go to hospital on june 2nd ask for an ultrasound and blood test and the blood test came that my hcg was at 300 and nothing was in uterus. so they book another appointement a couple weeks later and that's when i found out that it was a miscarriage my hormones went down to 92.. and they told it was a missed miscarriaged i took those pills to evacuate.. the bleeding wasn't bad but it's when i had a few cramps that were unbearable.. but i wasn't healthy at the time.. we had lot's of money issues so i find that's a good way to say this baby isn't gonna develop properly.. but whats hurt the most is when someone is putting your face that there pregnant one of my friends wouldn't stop talking about her being pregnant and i just felt like crying :cry:


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I know that feeling of people around you talking about their pregnancy!


----------



## Kaleysh09

Baby_Dreams said:


> Hi everyone I had some bleeding on Saturday that was very red and contained clots, I also passed a large slug like clot. The doctor said my womb was closed and I go back today to see if my levels have gone down. I experienced no pain and the bleeding lasted less than 6 hours. I'm wondering if others can share what they experienced so I can compare x

Hi. I am currently experiencing my first miscarriage. I was about 5 weeks. I woke up to extreme cramping on Friday (Oct 26) followed by an extreme amount of blood about 2 hours later. The first 48 hours were very painful and had so much blood and passed many, many clots. I could hardly leave the toilet because I was bleeding so bad. I went to the doctor the day of the miscarriage and had to get a rhogam shot and blood testing. I’m still bleeding, not as bad but still little clots getting passed. Still experiencing cramping. I’m very emotional.. why does it seem like my miscarriage is so severe at only 5 weeks? :(


----------

